# Reaction to synulox? old dog.



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone has had their dog have a reaction to synulox?

My 17.5 year old girl has been having lots of pee accidents the last few days, so my OH took her to the vets this morning.

She is doing tests, but in the meantime gave an injection of synulox in case it is a UTI with more clavaseptin to follow.

Now, my girl does have arthritis but we have had it under control with yumove, fish oils etc. She tends to be stiff when first getting up but ok after a minute or two.

I just phoned my wife to see how the dog is getting on, and apparently she is struggling to walk, she fell into her water bowl and is just sleeping all day- she does sleep a lot anyway to be fair 

I had to go to work so i cant see for myself, but it seems like the deterioration is due to the synulox? i do think she has had amoxicillin before though.

I knew at 17.5 she hadnt got long left, but am really worried we have made things worse 

Thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had their dog have a reaction to synulox?
> 
> ...


As she had these antibiotics before and been OK? Like some humans who have allergic reactions to penicillins it is possible for dogs to get a hypersensitive reaction to them too. Its not a common every day thing but its possible.

At your dogs age though the possibility that something else may be going on also needs to be ruled out, if she is passing lots of urine and especially if drinking loads too.
Is the vet doing a full urinalysis and blood tests aswell I notice you did say you are awaiting test results.

I would check in again with your vet, as I would be concerned about the struggling to walk, falling in the water bowl and really lethargic and sleeping. Usually the most common side effects if you are going to get any are diarrhoea and maybe vomiting, so if there is a reaction it sounds a severe one, or there is more going on then a straight forward UTI.


----------



## Sally's Mum (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I hope your dog has improved. My nineteen and three quarter year old Sally had a UTI about three weeks ago and was given Synulax tablets. She did sleep a lot during the week she was taking the tablets and had quite a few little accidednts which is very unlike her as she usually cries to go out. Thankfully it has cleared up and she's fine now. Her sister Peggy, who passed away when she was seventeen had quite a severe reaction to synulax - they were making her vomit. If you are very concerned, there are other antibiotics which can clear up UTI's - check with your vet. Hopefully it is just the tablets which are knocking her out and making her a bit more drowsy than she normally is. (Lots of antibiotics have this effect, plus UTI's are very painful.)


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, she is still woozy tonight but she has walked about a bit

and she half ran half hobbled tonight into the kitchen as i brought some cooked salmon home for her

ive phoned the vet, the water test shows no blood, is slightly dilute and has a few proteins in, so im back in for more tests tommorow

she is drinking more (which could be uti or kidneys) but im going to measure her fluid intake, we are going to discuss anti immflamatories tommorow
(ive avoided them due to side effects upto now)

and wow sallys mum 19.5! now thats a grand old lady


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

UPDATE

Well she is worse on her legs this morning and fell down several times and cant stand more than a few minutes... its as if her arthritis which we have had under such good control has dramatically worsened. 

Its so wierd the dramatic change after the injection at vets.

As usual im at work so wife is taking her this morning, hopefully they can help...but i have a horrible feeling this may be the time, god knows how im supposed to work...i just cant stop crying.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Well she is worse on her legs this morning and fell down several times and cant stand more than a few minutes... its as if her arthritis which we have had under such good control has dramatically worsened.
> 
> ...


Sorry she isn't any better today. Really hoping that it is something that can be helped. Such a worry thinking of you today.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks, just heard from the vets

He has done full bloods

kidneys are fine, but liver enzymes are a touch high (could this be my omega 3 supplements???)

and cholesterol is high as well

The options given were

1) more tests and scans (which vet advised against as he said it will cost thousands and so much sedation might very kill her at her age)

2) Pain relief and Bronchial dilators for life (will cost 100 a month but i can manage it)

3) PTS

We have gone for the pain relief which should help her mobility and the dilators. But will reassess in a week or two.

Sorry for droning on so much btw


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Thanks, just heard from the vets
> 
> He has done full bloods
> 
> ...


There is something that would explain excessive drinking/peeing accidents, raised liver enzymes, cholesterol and that's something called cushings one of my old girls developed it, the body needs cortisol which is a natural steroid cant do without it but with cushings the start making too much which causes the symptoms mentioned, they often go food driven too and seem excessively hungry, coat condition can suffer too. They also tend to pant excessively.

It will cause those blips on the normal bloods, but to be sure you need a special test called an ACTH test, they have to have bloods taken, be given an injection and then bloods taken an hour later. It checks for cushings and addisons, which is too much and too little production. If she is then they require daily medication to manage the problem, both cant be cured but it can be managed. My dog had cushings and Ive actually got Addisons myself or more accurately a partial cortisol deffienciency so both the dog and myself had the test mentioned.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks, i will certainly speak to the vet about curshings!, her coat is fab since getting more fish however.

I cant get out of my head that her legs got much worse after the synulox injection to be honest, but will look at tests done and the meds more closely tonight.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Thanks, i will certainly speak to the vet about curshings!, her coat is fab since getting more fish however.
> 
> I cant get out of my head that her legs got much worse after the synulox injection to be honest, but will look at tests done and the meds more closely tonight.


There are probably other things that can cause it too but cushings is definitely one of them so might be worth a mention.

Hope she is a bit better now since you last posted.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey

I am back at the vets on monday so will mention it

She is walking a bit better tonight (she has been given metacam and vitinonin)

I thought tonight, i switched her feed to iberico pork a few days ago, could an allergy to the pork kick this off?

I know....ask the vet 

Thanks for the responses by the way, chatting about it helps


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad she is walking better. I just wonder, because of her advanced age, if the injection site has become particularly uncomfortable and it's nothing really to do with the actual injected substance but the injection itself.
In other words, she has bruising!


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^ It is her back legs giving her problems but at least metacam has got it under control

Just got to get the cough sorted now, its been quite bad for 24-36 hours now (she sleeps in the bedroom and kept us up all night with it), and she brought up some mucous this morning but is as greedy as ever for her wet food.

Vet did say theres a heart murmur yesterday, which is behind the cough.

But then prescribed vivitonin, which is not going to help heart congestion whatsoever?

Have to admit i had a bit of an argument with my wife about it before work, she wants to see if the vivitonin helps and go back monday as planned, i want to go straight back in and ask for a diuretic...or at least get them to explain why no diuretic.

Sorry for droning on by the way.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> ^^^ It is her back legs giving her problems but at least metacam has got it under control
> 
> Just got to get the cough sorted now, its been quite bad for 24-36 hours now (she sleeps in the bedroom and kept us up all night with it), and she brought up some mucous this morning but is as greedy as ever for her wet food.
> 
> ...


Although vivitonin is used a lot in old dogs who have cognitive dysfunction (doggie demetia and confusion) and it can help that by increasing blood supply to the brain it also can have it can help with heart and circulation too as it can also increase blood flow to the heart and muscle and had a bronchodialator effect or can, which may be why he has prescribed it perhaps see uses below.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/MSD...lets_and_Vivitonin_100_mg_Tablets/-63786.html


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Well although she is walking fine now, if anything the coughing is worse, she is bringing what looks like water up.

I spoke to the woman vet last night, now bear in mind previously the head vet had advised against anaesthetic (very high risk indeed) and said it may be heart congestion.

I asked about a diuretic as she is bringing up water and cough is getting worse

She said it could be helpfull but they wont prescribe it without a set of scans under anesthetic? I pointed out that at this stage that there wasnt much to lose and that i had been advised she probably wouldnt survive being put under...but no.... she wants several sets of scans, all under anesthetic.

I dont know what to do, i can find the money for the scans...at a push (we have spent 3,000 in the last 12 months as she had a broken leg and emergency vets and operations etc) and are slowly running out of money

I would do it if i thought it would help, but from the words of the head vet she is most likely going to die on the table, i cant help thinking that for the woman vet it is 110% all about how much money she can screw us out of.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry. Do you think it might be time to say goodbye?

Edit. You don't think it could be kennel cough?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry about your girl.

Diuretics are not benign drugs - they always cause a degree of dehydration and can upset the body's electrolytes - so it is best to have a high index of suspicion of CHF (congestive heart failure) before using them. Ideally, chest X-rays would be performed to identify CHF. But sometimes it's possible to make a fair presumptive diagnosis from examination alone.

Does she have a heart murmur? What is her breathing rate at rest? Some dogs will sit for a minute to get a chest X-ray without sedation - won't be as good but better than nothing - but some dogs are too anxious or fidgety and won't lie still.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Did she have chest x-ray and heart ultrasonic? Needn't anaesthesia to these.
My dog had both without sedation.
Sorry for my english.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Shoshannah

Yes she definitely has a heart murmur (we werent aware of this until a few days ago), the vets think the coughing is either related to the murmur or a chest infection. And opted to treat as an infection first

She wont sit for any scans (we have tried but she gets frantic) and always reacts badly to anesthetic.. when she had her operation a year ago to fix her broken leg it was touch and go, we agreed because the alternative at the time was PTS..

2 days ago she only coughed when walking about, now she coughs even at rest.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Hi Shoshannah
> 
> Yes she definitely has a heart murmur (we werent aware of this until a few days ago), the vets think the coughing is either related to the murmur or a chest infection. And opted to treat as an infection first
> 
> ...


Trying to work out whether or not a dog has CHF from examination alone can be tricky, but it is often possible to make an educated guess without X-rays based on the signs at home, heart and breathing rate, pulses etc. Maybe it would be worth speaking to the first vet again?


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^ Hi, yes im going to try and get the head vet again.

I suspect this is going to be time to say goodbye (at well over 17 years old we knew we had this coming eventually) , i just feel awful if i dont try absolutely everything first...

But if it does come to that, i want it at home in her bed with a tum full of turkey, not on an operating table


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I would have a chat to the other vet to be honest. You sound like you are a lot more comfortable with and trust your original vet, which is so important in a situation like this.
I would also bare in mind though sometimes we shouldn't just do procedures and do thing because we can, we do have to ask whats right for our dogs. I was in a similar situation last year with my one that was over 16. None of us want to get to the point where we wont have them anymore, and as long as we have them it will never be long enough. I would ask to speak to your other vet and then decide what to do from there if it were me. I know you don't want to give up if there is something that may be done to give her a bit longer and a decent quality of life I understand that.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just phoned my wife to see how she is and she is coughing less, scavenging for her food and seems more alert.... fingers crossed maybe the antibiotics just needed time (she started them monday)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Just phoned my wife to see how she is and she is coughing less, scavenging for her food and seems more alert.... fingers crossed maybe the antibiotics just needed time (she started them monday)


Maybe its a combination of the antibiotics and the vivitonin its possible. The good news is that she seems to be improving what ever it is. Although some things cant be cured in older age some can be managed efficiently to help relieve symptoms and over come the issues. Glad that she seems to be better.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey sled dog

Well she was good yesterday so didnt go vet as woman was on, but she was coughing a lot today, really honking...i feel awful because i am waiting till monday when the male vet is on

The odd thing is, she has nice pink gums, wolfs her food, and is alert and active, constantly trying to get into the kitchen to scavenge, trying to scavenge our tea etc....and walking nicely (trotting again!) she just has this constant hacking cough with a gag at the end of it like she is trying to expel something 

I would have thought if her body is really poorly she would be more lethargic, but in fact she seems better on her legs than weeks ago...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Hey sled dog
> 
> Well she was good yesterday so didnt go vet as woman was on, but she was coughing a lot today, really honking...i feel awful because i am waiting till monday when the male vet is on
> 
> ...


does it sound like this?


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

a bit more wheezy and slightly less barky but yes very similar and it is ...literally 20 mins of cough, then 10 mins quiet then 20 mins cough..

surely after 4 vet visits they would spot kennel cough though?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> a bit more wheezy and slightly less barky but yes very similar and it is ...literally 20 mins of cough, then 10 mins quiet then 20 mins cough..
> 
> surely after 4 vet visits they would spot kennel cough though?


Its so basic you would assume wouldn't you that's why I was in two minds to even mention it? .
Normally kennel cough is an upper respiratory tract virus, but you can get complications and it can go down to lower respiratory tract infection and cause problems there.
Straight forward KC apart from the irritating cough like in the video usually just passes. but for puppies and oldies whos immune systems are not so good it can take more of a hold and go down to lower respiratory and the lungs, its has been known to cause pneumonia. Its a virus but you can get secondary bacterial infection.
As you say though its so basic you would think if it was KC even with complications of going to lower respiratory tract that it would be picked up on

What is good for Kennel cough and usually helps with the cough is honey especially manuka honey, cant see it doing any harm and may ease the cough a bit perhaps whatever it is causing it. Might be worth a try.

Did the vet check her capillary refill time? You press on the upper gum with a forefinger, and where you have pressed the area will blanche and then should return to normal colour time should be 1 to 2 seconds if it does this then it usually indicates good blood flow, in some types I'm not sure about all heart diseases I think will or can cause delayed capillary refill time. Mind you as she has now been taking vivitonin which increase blood supply of the heart and skeletal muscle and brain and has other effects, I suppose it would be hard to tell now if its the vivitonin if it seems normal.

The only thing I would say is that if she does seem worse or your worried maybe contact the vet earlier.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its so basic you would assume wouldn't you that's why I was in two minds to even mention it? .
> Normally kennel cough is an upper respiratory tract virus, but you can get complications and it can go down to lower respiratory tract infection and cause problems there.
> Straight forward KC apart from the irritating cough like in the video usually just passes. but for puppies and oldies whos immune systems are not so good it can take more of a hold and go down to lower respiratory and the lungs, its has been known to cause pneumonia. Its a virus but you can get secondary bacterial infection.
> As you say though its so basic you would think if it was KC even with complications of going to lower respiratory tract that it would be picked up on
> ...


She had kennel cough as a puppy, it was 17 years ago, so i dont remember how it sounded but the vet picked it up straight away at the time

She is still wolfing her wet food, but refusing dry....so im guessing her throat is sore now (unsurprising)

I will try honey, do i literally give her supermarket honey and is it completely safe? i always avoided sugar based stuff in the past but anything that soothes her throat would be good

i think her throat being so sore from coughing is making her cough more


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its a virus but you can get secondary bacterial infection.


The parainfluenza virus usually starts off the KC inflammation, but it's often so mild we don't see signs. Most of the symptoms arise from _Bordetella bronchiseptica_, which is why antibiotics are appropriate for KC.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> The parainfluenza virus usually starts off the KC inflammation, but it's often so mild we don't see signs. Most of the symptoms arise from _Bordetella bronchiseptica_, which is why antibiotics are appropriate for KC.


So it sounds like antibiotics are a sensible move then, is augmentin (amoxicilin+clauvulanate) still effective?? i know its not considered as useful in human medicine

To be honest i was kind of annoyed with both the price of the meds and the way they were dispensed

7 days of augmentin , 7 days of metacam and 7 days of vivitonin was well over £100 once vat added. That might be about right but seemed a lot for a weeks worth

But what annoyed me was that they just gave my wife part of a blister pack of augmentin and vivitonin with no dosing instructions, it was only looking it up that i found out the vivitonin had to be on an empty tum, so her first 3 were with her dinner.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

When my dog was old she often coughed, but I never knew what was cause. She coughed mainly in winter. I gave immune support supplements to her and in her room light salt water evaporated. I don't know what helped, but she never coughed again. Earlier she got a little steroid injection, but it had side-effects (e.g. incontinence).


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> So it sounds like antibiotics are a sensible move then, is augmentin (amoxicilin+clauvulanate) still effective?? i know its not considered as useful in human medicine


Not my first choice for kennel cough; I like doxycycline.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

well i got to see the male vet....the woman came out at first, but i insisted on seeing him (i just feel more comfortable with him)

he said there is a murmer, but her heart rate is steady and he cant hear any crackles etc, altho that isnt a definite diagnosis, but he thinks it is bronchitis

he said the normal breathing rate, high energy levels, improvement from metacam and good appetite pushed him to this as well

anyway he wants to avoid steroids for now due to her having a raised liver enzyme.... and to reserve that for a later date, in the meantime he wants us to try cough medicine!!

i did ask if the ones with dextromethorphan in are ok, and he said yes, its ok if they have that and guafenesin is ok too

Obviously i want to avoid paracetamol....im going to give manuka honey as well.

Does anyone know a product that has dextromethorphan and guafenisin in it but nothing nasty?? 

thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> well i got to see the male vet....the woman came out at first, but i insisted on seeing him (i just feel more comfortable with him)
> 
> he said there is a murmer, but her heart rate is steady and he cant hear any crackles etc, altho that isnt a definite diagnosis, but he thinks it is bronchitis
> 
> ...


My Samoyed who I lost many years ago now did have a murmur they found it when he was about 5 years old, but it never got any worse and it never caused him problems when I lost him eventually many years after it was nothing whatsoever to do with the murmur. There are 6 different grades of murmur anyway one being the slightest to 6 being the most severe. I did wonder if it could be more an infection of some description rather then her heart.

The only thing I can find with those two ingredients in it and it seems really nothing much else is Mucidex but that's not available in the UK it seems.
Apparently the Dextromethorphan is suppresses the cough and the guafenesin is an expectorant that is used to loosen all the mucos and gunk that accumulates.

As far as I know you usually have cough suppressants for coughs that are just dry and tickly and non productive ie no mucos congestion and expectorants for productive coughs where there is mucos and congestion that needs to be brought up or dispersed, which I assume is why the vet said Dextromethorphan is OK but must have guafenisin in it too.

Tixylix childrens chesty cough has guafenisin in it and is for kids 6 years plus don't know if that will be OK for her? you could speak to the vet and check data for this is below. If guafenisin is the main thing more then the other one then it may be OK.

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/20481

There is the data for Mucidex below to but this exact one isn't sold in the UK.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/mucinex-dm


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks sled dog, to be honest i am very skeptical about the effectiveness of DXM / Guafenesin etc , but ill give it a try, i suspect the vet is just pushing us to try conservative treatments before steroids etc due to her liver. Ill grab some tixylix and check with the vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Thanks sled dog, to be honest i am very skeptical about the effectiveness of DXM / Guafenesin etc , but ill give it a try, i suspect the vet is just pushing us to try conservative treatments before steroids etc due to her liver. Ill grab some tixylix and check with the vet.


If she has congestion and muscos on the chest then I would assume that an expectorant is to keep is loosened and easier to get rid of would be better then a suppressant as far as I can see the Guafenesin is an expectorant, and would assume Tixylix as its for kids and a lower dose may be best for her. Ive never used human cough stuff on a dog so cant tell you for sure, but the vet will put you right if its OK or not.

If its any help when my son in law went to the docs with what he thought was a chest infection, the docs not wanting to dish out and over prescribe ABs now, told him to have lemon juice and honey, so we made a drink of a squeezed lemon, manuka honey and boiled water and let it cool to make a drink. Dogs are not usually that struck on citrus though.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for replying, you cant imagine how much venting on here has helped!

At the moment she is eating well at least (she is refusing dry and turned down a tray of trout and salmon but wolfs....chappie!) 

As for human cures, i swear by glenlivet for any illness personally


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Thanks for replying, you cant imagine how much venting on here has helped!
> 
> At the moment she is eating well at least (she is refusing dry and turned down a tray of trout and salmon but wolfs....chappie!)
> 
> As for human cures, i swear by glenlivet for any illness personally


The Glen Livet made me laugh, when we were kids and you had a really bad cold we were given hot milk with sugar in it and scotch at bed time, mum used to make it OK but Dad I think used to be a bit over generous and I didn't like the taste. I still remember now at least 50 years on saying I don't like it, to which I got the reply that will sweat it out.
That was in the 60s if you did it today you would probably be brought to taskby the NSPCC Does work though, and may explain why I wasn't such a lightweight as my mates were when drinking spirits

Glad she seems OK and is eating, its likely her throat and chest may be inflamed and a bit sore from the coughing in which case wet would be softer and easier to eat.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Heh i was always given a scotch when i had a cold too, but i also used to eat blackberries and rasberies if i saw them growing wild - something else noone would do nowadays.

Ive given her manuka honey tonight (OMG the price!!!!) and we have had 3 hours of blissful quiet while she caught up on her sleep, fingers crossed....im so skeptical but it seems to be helping


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Heh i was always given a scotch when i had a cold too, but i also used to eat blackberries and rasberies if i saw them growing wild - something else noone would do nowadays.
> 
> Ive given her manuka honey tonight (OMG the price!!!!) and we have had 3 hours of blissful quiet while she caught up on her sleep, fingers crossed....im so skeptical but it seems to be helping


I should have warned you about the price it sure isn't cheap, but good news it seems to have helped with the cough. Its used for all sorts of things including for infected and hard to heal wounds that though I think is a special surgical one that's steralised but it is basically just Manuka honey.

Quite a few people on here do eat blackberries straight from the wild been a few threads about it, must admit I don't my Nan used to soak them before cooking in salt water, and the sight of the live stock that came out which I saw as a kid finished me for life even to this day, I prefer my fruit without extra protein

Glad to her though she is continuing to make good progress.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

To be honest, we dont know what to do if the conservative attempts to control her cough dont work.

When not coughing she is bright (when awake anyway as she has slept a lot for a while) and loves her grub etc, and seems happy enough and is mobile.

And it seems like the cough is worse for us than her (and she stops coughing when concentrating on something such as food or another dog)
She has the odd accident pee wise, but generally toilets fine and lets us know in time to take her out.

But the cough is causing problems, she has slept in the bedroom for over 17 years, so keeping her alone at night would be cruel, and we are taking it in turns to sleep downstairs with her (so the other can sleep) but missing alternate nights sleep is not easy.

Her cough is much much worse at night than during the day where she doesnt cough much at all.

The problem is that although the vet says she hasnt got liver failure, her enzyme levels do make him reluctant to go the steroid route...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

if it is bronchitis which I believe the vet now thinks it is? Then I'm pretty sure its caused by inflammation which can be bacterial or viral, it I have remembered correctly then if its bacterial and assuming its the right antibiotics for that type of bacterial infection and a long enough course then it should sort it out. If its viral though then usually you have to let viruses run their course, you can get secondary bacterial infection on top which if there is and its the right ABs and the course if long enough that will deal with that side the secondary bacterial infection but you will still have to wait it out and let the virus run itself out. All you can really do with any virus is to give supportive theraphy which will help ease the symptoms really in the meantime.

I know what you mean about sleepless nights though, I had an oldie different problems but she used to have periods of restlessness at night, and if you have a few in succession it can be hell sleep deprivation wise.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Talking specifically about humans and not dogs, codeine is fab for a dry cough.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup i think most the narcotics are? my experience with dxm is its worthless though.

Cough is much improved the last couple of days, she didnt cough until i came in tonight apparently (she goes psycho when i get in)

And we got a good few hours sleep last night, so fingers crossed.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

Its all a bit odd, the cough has all but gone on its own, and....we took her off the metacam 36 hours ago and she is trotting around everywhere fine (i know metacam might still b in her system but after 36 hours id expect to see signs if she needed it?)

im beginning to think it was an acute illness that she had, either way, its lovely to see her happy, and being annoying again


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> Its all a bit odd, the cough has all but gone on its own, and....we took her off the metacam 36 hours ago and she is trotting around everywhere fine (i know metacam might still b in her system but after 36 hours id expect to see signs if she needed it?)
> 
> im beginning to think it was an acute illness that she had, either way, its lovely to see her happy, and being annoying again


Could be that it was a virus, maybe with a bacterial secondary infection, she was on antibiotics? Maybe the ABs have dealt with the secondary bacterial infection and the virus has now run its course. I suppose it could be that it was all or mostly bacterial causing the infection in which case the ABs have sorted it.

Lets hope it was just some type of bug and shes almost over it now if not completely.


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

yup it could be, either way she seems fine

thanks to all for being an incredibly patient online support group


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teepee1972 said:


> yup it could be, either way she seems fine
> 
> thanks to all for being an incredibly patient online support group


Your welcome any time, we have all been through it with ill dogs at some time or another and worried sick, so know exactly what you have been doing through.


----------



## Niallj1069 (Nov 26, 2017)

teepee1972 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had their dog have a reaction to synulox?
> 
> ...


Hi, my 10 year old westie had a synolux injection about 4-5 years ago . Vets and producer of synolux state was a skin reaction and nothing to do with the drug. We have had help from vets in form of other drugs which have helped reduce infection. But keeps coming back . We are now at our wits end.pictures available upon request but not a pretty sight.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Niallj1069 said:


> Hi, my 10 year old westie had a synolux injection about 4-5 years ago . Vets and producer of synolux state was a skin reaction and nothing to do with the drug. We have had help from vets in form of other drugs which have helped reduce infection. But keeps coming back . We are now at our wits end.pictures available upon request but not a pretty sight.


It's better to start your own thread than rake up one that's nearly 2 years old.


----------



## Niallj1069 (Nov 26, 2017)

So!!


----------



## Dagna (10 mo ago)

Niallj1069 said:


> Hi, my 10 year old westie had a synolux injection about 4-5 years ago . Vets and producer of synolux state was a skin
> 
> 
> Niallj1069 said:
> ...





teepee1972 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had their dog have a reaction to synulox?
> 
> ...


Hi all

I have the same problem my old girl is 10 yo, she had some peeing problems and she was leaking like a clear liquid, I was worried and took her to vets and she ga e her synolux, everything went sideways, she dose t eat at all for 3 days now, she dose t walk, she is very weak .... I don't know what to do took her to the vet again and she gave her more synolux idk if it's a good thing.
Help please if u can


----------

